

NYC Arts-Business Incubator - pcobb
https://www.nyfa.org/Content/Show/Arts%20Business%20Incubator

======
pcobb
The New York Foundation for the Arts (NYFA) would like to announce a new
initiative known as the “Arts-Business Incubator (ABI).” We will provide up to
10 NYC-based start-up arts enterprises with critical support over a 3 year
period. The support will come in the form of professional services (legal,
accounting, fundraising, marketing, technology, and more), as well as
intensive mentoring and coaching.

The deadline for the applications is January 23, 2015. Applicants can be
either for-profit or not-for-profit, and must be either brand new enterprises
or within the first 18 months of operation. The application can be found on
the program’s webpage:

www.nyfa.org/Content/Show/Arts%20Business%20Incubator

For any further questions, please don't hesitate to contact abi@nyfa.org.

